# Spotting a fake/replica panerai?



## 2VIP (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey everyone
im new to the forums and im new to the panerai brand.
I have a few questions, maybe you guys can shed some light on

i know panerai watches are swiss made but there are some really good replicas out there that are also swiss made, how would you tell the difference between a fake and a authentic in this case?
Esp. For a simple panerai model like a panerai marina?

Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## 2VIP (Dec 26, 2008)

When i say swiss made - im talking about the panerai watch movement


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Post pics here, if it's a fake, we'll spot it.

If you're in doubt, only buy from proven sellers with lots of references...(or an AD, of course)


----------



## 2VIP (Dec 26, 2008)

peepshow said:


> Post pics here, if it's a fake, we'll spot it.
> 
> If you're in doubt, only buy from proven sellers with lots of references...(or an AD, of course)


its just a question/concern in general.
because i have been doing research on panerai and i have grown to love their watches. I know they have swiss movement and i know that some very good replicas out there are also made with swiss movement. 
so what im basically asking is, if people check the movement of a watch to determine whether its authentic or not then how do you know if a good replica that has a swiss movement is identifiable as a replica, does this make sense?

is checking the movement of the watch the only way to determine whether the watch is authentic? if it's not the only way, what are some other ways you guys personally use to identify a fake,

thank you


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry, there are too many different things to look for to really list them all here.

Again, buy from a reputable collector if you're buying used and GET TONS OF REFERENCES for the seller. Buying new from an AD is a sure-fire way to ensure you get an authentic watch.

If the deal looks too good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

2VIP said:


> is checking the movement of the watch the only way to determine whether the watch is authentic? if it's not the only way, what are some other ways you guys personally use to identify a fake.


If you're talking about looking at just photos then as *peepshow* mentioned, post them here and everyone will chime in and give their assessment.

Generally, when looking at photos, you need to ask for really good close ups. Make sure they are in focus and the seller sends you the full resolution captures and not re-sized ones. Ask them to send you close ups of the dial to see how deep it is. A real Panerai sandwich dial has a lot of depth to it. Also check for the tolerances on the bezel (I'm calling it a bezel but it is the part that holds the crystal to the case) and on the crown guard. Fake ones have pretty crappy machining and you'll see large gaps (and, inconsistent gaps from side to side). Also, the crown guard locking lever will have a big gap and actual play (up and down) on it. Real one will be tight.

See if you can tell that the crystal has AR coating on it. Under the right angle you'll see a blueish/purple tinge to the crystal. While not a 100% guarantee that it is real, it is just another indicator in the right direction.

Ask for a lume shot. Fakes have poor lume. But, like with the AR, not the final say, but getting there.

Finally, do they have the full set of matching boxes and paper work? The outer cardboard box will have a label that matches the serial number of the watch. Do they have the COSC certificate?

And, if you're buying on the WUS forum make sure to get references from members on WUS who have done business with the seller. Get full names and what was sold in the transaction. If they ask for partial payment then don't go through it. If the price is "too good to be true" then it probably is. No Panerai model will go for less than $3,000 these days.

Take all these things into consideration and take your time. Plenty out there so make sure its what you want and that its real.

Here are a some photos of my "new to me" 111i.


----------



## nocavat (Aug 22, 2006)

nice watch marcin, actually just received one myself, first panerai for me, and i bought the seller, checked out 10 references on 3 sites. happy new year to all
harvey


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

nocavat said:


> nice watch marcin, actually just received one myself, first panerai for me, and i bought the seller, checked out 10 references on 3 sites. happy new year to all
> harvey


Harvey,

Thanks! I did the same. I personally know the seller and it just happened that I was in the market and he was selling. I was amazed at how pristine a two year old watch can be when the person takes care of it.


----------



## 2VIP (Dec 26, 2008)

if you don't mind
how much did a watch like that cost you?


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

In the current market? You should be able to get a PAM111 in good shape with box and papers for ~$3750, +/- $250.


----------



## Something (Dec 26, 2008)

is this model the cheapest?


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Which model, the 111? No. The PAM000 is the cheapest by MSRP.

If you're talking about 2nd-hand, it all depends on the year, condition, etc.


----------



## Something (Dec 26, 2008)

peepshow said:


> Which model, the 111? No. The PAM000 is the cheapest by MSRP.
> 
> If you're talking about 2nd-hand, it all depends on the year, condition, etc.


cool...i just know almost nothing about Panerai...just stumbled in here!

what does a new pam000 go for?
pics?


----------



## 2VIP (Dec 26, 2008)

that pam111 is sexy
great watch

was going to get a jacob&co watch
but will most likely get a panerai - what im looking at right now, what catches my eye is the panerai radiomir rose gold - its my dream watch
but for now im probably going to get the panerai marina - ALOT cheaper.


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Current list price is $4400. A Panerai 000 looks like this:










Pic is from Kiyong @ 'Risti.com


----------



## Something (Dec 26, 2008)

cool!

would like to pic up one used....although it sounds like a lot of people would like that...



got money for xmas so yet to get the toys but it's burning a hole in my pocket!


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

2VIP said:


> if you don't mind
> how much did a watch like that cost you?


I'm not one to talk about private deals. But...



peepshow said:


> In the current market? You should be able to get a PAM111 in good shape with box and papers for ~$3750, +/- $250.


...it was about the amount that _peepshow_ indicated.


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

Something said:


> what does a new pam000 go for?
> pics?


I suggest that before you pluck down a somewhat serious amount of cash for a new/used watch that you carry out some basic research. I wanted a 005 or a 111 and couldn't decide. What made it for me was seeing photos of the case back removed from the 005. While essentially the same movement, the 111 is a bit higher grade. The most obvious is the swan neck regulator which will allow more precise regulation. There may be other things that are not visible with just the case back removed.

Also, I think that the 000 and 005 have painted/filled dials and not a sandwich dial. I preferred the sandwich dial as it is something a little bit different and harks back to the origins of the watches.

In the end, get what _you _like...


----------



## jdub (Oct 15, 2006)

Funny old thing i have been trying to sell my Pam 111 for ages and never had one inquiry, I cant rid of the thing for love nor money, that being the case I have started to wear it now and it is growing on me:-!. I think people are just after bargins with all this credit crunch crap and then wonder why they get stung. Ah well never mind:-d If you want a real Pam then you are going to have to pay Pam prices;-)


----------



## dcfis (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok Ill give you $2500.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

peepshow said:


> Current list price is $4400. A Panerai 000 looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice picture of a very classic model, thanks. :-!


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

dcfis said:


> Ok Ill give you $2500.


He said if you want it, you're gonna have to pay PAM money, not Omega money. :-d

Add another $1K to that price and you're in the ballpark...


----------



## jdub (Oct 15, 2006)

peepshow said:


> He said if you want it, you're gonna have to pay PAM money, not Omega money. :-d
> 
> Add another $1K to that price and you're in the ballpark...


Yeah $2500, I hope you were joking?:roll::-d

Any hoo I dont want to hijack this thread or break the rules, any one can PM if interested. Look through my history and you will find the ad on sales corner.

Regards J


----------



## mjcorbin33 (Feb 13, 2013)

I am also looking for help spotting a fake. Pictures are attached


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

Is that what you are looking at buying or do you own it....


----------



## mjcorbin33 (Feb 13, 2013)

A business associate gave it to me as a gift


----------



## Coern (Apr 25, 2012)

Looks like a fake. C000/500 is supposed to be the production number of the batch of 500 watches. 

000 is not a valid production number.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Zombie thread!!!

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

2VIP said:


> When i say swiss made - im talking about the panerai watch movement


I think you are referring to the Unitas/ETA hand-wind range, not the automatics, correct? I have done extensive research on this as I bought my first 111 online and didnt want to end up with a lemon.

So, basically ALL recent fakes wont have Swiss ETA in them 100%. What they put in is a pretty convincing Chinese copy of the UNITAS movement that look pretty darn good from a distance but once you have it in your hand, it takes a few seconds to tell it from the real deal.

Here are the things that I know of that you need to look for:

1. ETA stamping (logo and 6497) under the balance - Chinese copies do not have ETA stamps on them. Easy to spot via the glass case back. 
2. Incablock - Chinese copies have a different type of protector installed. Also easy to see. 
3. Swan neck - well, short of opening and using it (as it is non-functional and only for a show), the shape on the copy is different, micro-adjustment screw is a lot shorter, sometime too short to even reach the adjustment "hand"", and the screws that are used to attach the swan neck to the movement are alos of different shape
4. Winding gears - of different shape and different finish than genuine ETA. 
5. Finally, PAM engravings - the fakes will be mostly using painted (not engraved) lettering of wrong color (too baby-blue or almost black) and incorrect font (slightly taller letters, fatter print). However, there are some fakes out there with almost perfect, engraved lettering so beware...but points 1,2,3 & 4 will still apply to these as well.

There is also something "cheap"about the blued screws but I think it is almost impossible to decribe without holding both side by side.

I dont know much about automatic calibers (such as Valjoux that is used in most entry-level PAMs) but I'd assume it is also easy to tell them from fakes, granted you need to know what to look for. \

Do lots of research and buy the seller, as many said.


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

mjcorbin33 said:


> I am also looking for help spotting a fake. Pictures are attached


I don't mean to sound rude but this is the second time you post the same pics in two different threads about this same watch on this site AND you've posted the same pictures on another site asking the same thing and all the time the answers are the same... it's a FAKE!! Why do you keep doing it?


----------



## enzo panuccio (Jul 14, 2009)

mjcorbin33 said:


> I am also looking for help spotting a fake. Pictures are attached


_It's a friggin fake!!!_ 
now ask us again tomorrow











StiloTime said:


> I don't mean to sound rude but this is the second time you post the same pics in two different threads about this same watch on this site AND you've posted the same pictures on another site asking the same thing and all the time the answers are the same... it's a FAKE!! Why do you keep doing it?


----------



## Thunderbirds (Jan 20, 2013)

I posted to ins real or fake in sticky section and no reply
If I create a thread for sure I will be fired to post in sticky what's the point having sticky then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderbirds (Jan 20, 2013)

View attachment 975209

View attachment 975210

View attachment 975211


Please advice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Thunderbirds said:


> I posted to ins real or fake in sticky section and no reply
> ...


I answered your question over in the sticky.


----------



## Thunderbirds (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you sir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

